
Show HN: Blupee – Ethereum, OmiseGo and ERC20 API/SDK - justinzollars
https://github.com/fogonthedowns/blupee
======
jonaphin
are you building a payment gateway for crypto currency?

~~~
justinzollars
OP here! Blupee is an Ethereum API that abstracts web3, ABI and contract use.
There is no USD-ETH exchange, but you will be able to exchange coin-coin for
gas price ~15-20 cents.

This also solves the issue of secure wallet hosting (we never know the
password), and management.

The best use case is those that have deployed a smart contract and would like
to easily enable others the ability to use your token.

